# Employees Contributions to the DB company plan: to max or not to max?



## behappytoday (Sep 16, 2011)




----------



## Daniel A. (Mar 20, 2011)

In most cases it's best to max, but there are many other considerations.

Is the plan public or private, in the case of private is it well funded.
Age do you plan on retiring from this employer or leaving after 5 years.

All DB plans depend on long years of service, maximizing contributions gives the most back in retirement.


----------

